# trigger connector



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a G26, s/n: TDFxxx. How can I find out what pull rating my trigger connector has? My manual says it comes with 2.5lb - 5.5lb. I would like to lighten the effort to pull the trigger. What should I replace to get a smoother, easier pull?
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glocks can come from the factory with various combinations of connectors and trigger springs that will affect the weight of the trigger pull.

If your pistol was purchased "new", the label on the handle of the box/carrying case should have a line that says something like "5.5 lb", which would indicate a normal 5.5 pound connector and no optional spring. 

If the pistol was bought used, it may have had the spring and/or connector changed, so the info on the label may no longer be accurate. Then we have to get into identifying the different individual components, which is a bit more tricky.

Assuming your pistol has a normal spring and a 5.5 pound connector, the easiest thing to do would be to get a "-" (minus) connector installed, which should knock about a pound off the pull weight as well as make the pull seem less abrupt at the release point. If your pistol has an extra-power spring (NY1 or NY2) installed, I'd try a standard spring first, then try the "-" connector second. You should know that Glock Inc., does not endorse the use of the lighter connector for pistols used for personal defense.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

This is what I do to most of my Glocks. I say most because the ones that have not had this full treatment are my gen3 G26 and gen3 G27.


For the compact and subcompact Glocks, I install the smooth faced trigger from the full size versions in the same group. I then carefully trim the trigger safety tang just enough to contour its face so that it will merge with the contour of the trigger face.
I perform a thorough polishing of all internal contacting metal surfaces using a Dremel polishing wheel and a high quality polishing cream.* I bring these surfaces to a high sheen (the infamous 25 cent trigger job).
I install a Glock 3.5 connector (part #00135).
I install a 6 pound trigger spring which I get from GlockParts.com.

These modifications return a pull weight of between 4 pounds 14 ounces and 5 pounds with a nice smooth action in the first stage, a reasonably crisp break (it IS a Glock after all), and a very good reset.

* This requires a full detailed stripping of the gun in order to remove the striker safety block and the striker for polishing. Remember, you want to polish all of the contacting metal surfaces.


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks to both DJ Niner and SouthernBoy. My Glock was bought new and the handle label says 5.5 lb. I'm not much into doing the detailed Dremel work, so I think I'll try the 3.5 connector and 6 lb. spring. I'll make a post when the mods are finished and I have a chance to try it out.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Ron37388 said:


> Thanks to both DJ Niner and SouthernBoy. My Glock was bought new and the handle label says 5.5 lb. I'm not much into doing the detailed Dremel work, so I think I'll try the 3.5 connector and 6 lb. spring. I'll make a post when the mods are finished and I have a chance to try it out.


I have tested five different connectors in my primary carry gen3 G23 and found that the Glock 3.5 connector I mentioned above to be the best all around connector for my purposes. As for doing the polishing work, it is not hard at all... actually quite simple and takes about a half hour. There are many videos out there showing how to detail strip a Glock. If you are comfortable doing this, go for it. If not, don't.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have tested five different connectors in my primary carry gen3 G23 and found that the Glock 3.5 connector I mentioned above to be the best all around connector for my purposes. As for doing the polishing work, it is not hard at all... actually quite simple and takes about a half hour. There are many videos out there showing how to detail strip a Glock. If you are comfortable doing this, go for it. If not, don't.


does the trigger pull lighten up any after much use?
I have a glock, but have not put many rounds through it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> does the trigger pull lighten up any after much use?
> I have a glock, but have not put many rounds through it.


Yes, a little. What it is more prone to do is to get a little smoother. But this means thousands of dry fire sessions along with trips to the range. The single best move to take if one is not of a mind to install a different connector and/or a stronger trigger spring is to do the polishing job (25 cent trigger job). This will definitely smooth things out and will drop the pull weight a little... but just a little.

BTW, a gen4 is not going to respond as much to this as a gen3. The reason is the trigger bar safety block cam. It has a small protrusion on its outside that rubs the side of the slides right rail (when viewed from the rear). This protrusion should be polished vigorously (do not remove metal - warranty issue). You can expect about a half a pound difference between the gen3 and gen4 when the same work as been done to both. Also, if you use a six pound trigger spring with a lighter connector in a gen4, expect the trigger to hang and not fully return when the gun is new. This will go away with lots of dry fire work as well as range time.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yes, a little. What it is more prone to do is to get a little smoother. But this means thousands of dry fire sessions along with trips to the range. The single best move to take if one is not of a mind to install a different connector and/or a stronger trigger spring is to do the polishing job (25 cent trigger job). This will definitely smooth things out and will drop the pull weight a little... but just a little.
> 
> BTW, a gen4 is not going to respond as much to this as a gen3. The reason is the trigger bar safety block cam. It has a small protrusion on its outside that rubs the side of the slides right rail (when viewed from the rear). This protrusion should be polished vigorously (do not remove metal - warranty issue). You can expect about a half a pound difference between the gen3 and gen4 when the same work as been done to both. Also, if you use a six pound trigger spring with a lighter connector in a gen4, expect the trigger to hang and not fully return when the gun is new. This will go away with lots of dry fire work as well as range time.


Thanks SouthernBoy, Also wanted to ask, if you up grade the recoil slide spring assembly in your Glocks?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Thanks SouthernBoy, Also wanted to ask, if you up grade the recoil slide spring assembly in your Glocks?


No, I haven't done this to any of my Glocks. I have considered a steel guide rod and spring assembly but have not gone there yet.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> No, I haven't done this to any of my Glocks. I have considered a steel guide rod and spring assembly but have not gone there yet.


I am assuming , that you have put many rounds through a couple Glocks over the years. You Never been an issue with the the spring assembly?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Thousands of rounds through more than two dozen Glocks over the last 2 decades, not a single problem with a factory Recoil Spring Assembly.

I've seen a few damaged by folks that did not seat/re-seat them properly prior to reassembly (usually end up with a chip in the rear rim), but I've never had any problems myself.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

good to know,thanks.
I bought an upgraded spring assembly for my glock 27. but have not yet changed it out until I am at the range and can trust the reliability of the new spring assembly.
I ''m not having any problems at all with the factory spring. My glock comes with me everyday. Just wish I could have the high capacity capability here in NY.
_Recoil Spring Exchange Program | GLOCK USA_


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> I am assuming , that you have put many rounds through a couple Glocks over the years. You Never been an issue with the the spring assembly?


Nope. Never had a problem. They run like expected, which is to say ultra-reliable.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Most of the friction and hesitancy in a Glock's trigger pull comes from the contact area in and around the striker safety as well as the trigger bar cam which operates that safety. Anything you can do to polish or smooth out the function of these parts is sure to help. 

What you do NOT want to do is use either a lighter (and unsafe to use) striker safety spring or a much too soft titanium safety button. I'm another one who uses a Dremel Tool in order to, 'mirror polish' ALL of a Glock's internal parts. (I even work on the edges of things with a diamond file.) All of my connectors are, '3.5#'; and both my striker and trigger return springs are the heavier 6# Wolff Gunsprings. In my current opinion the best, '3.5#' connectors available are either the original Glock OEM part, or Ghost Rocket's new, 'EVO'. 

You CAN do a certain amount of polishing with nothing more than Simichrome or Flitz metal polish, and a pile of handheld Q-Tips; but the best way to polish small metal parts is with a Dremel Tool. Problem is that too many people do not know the right way to use a Dremel Tool; and instead of taking the time to learn on old pieces of cheap metal, they'll rev up the Dremel and jump right into attempting to high speed polish their pistol's internal parts. 

Key things you're need to know about running a Dremel Tool? 

(1) Always work barehanded so you can feel any generated heat building up in the metal. (If it starts to get too hot to touch, STOP and move onto another area or part.) 

(2) Unless you're a highly skilled armorer/gunsmith do NOT attempt to work on the edges of things; and be particularly careful to stay away from all edges on both the striker lug and sear, 'kick plate'. 

(3) Remember that you're polishing - NOT grinding. Never dremel on a part for more than a few seconds at a time, and always do your best to avoid heat buildup. When it's shiny, STOP! You're finished! 

(4) While you're learning how to use a Dremel Tool do NOT run the tool at more than 2,500 rpm. When you get good at power polishing your Dremel speed can be increased to 5,000 + rpm; BUT, this isn't a speed for the inexperienced to attempt - OK! (Remember: The faster the rpm's the tougher it's going to be to control the Dremel Tool; and, although it may take a few minutes longer you can still do just as much polishing at a much lower and more controllable rpm speed.) 

More than 10 years ago I started using Wolff Gunspring's metal guide rods in my 3rd generation Glocks. THERE ARE SIGNIFICANT OPERATIONAL ADVANTAGES! (The factory even proved this by, 'metalizing' their new Gen4 guide rods; but this topic just never seems to die, and continues to remain as a perpetual internet gun forum argument.) 

The way I first discovered, 'How' a metal guide rod improves my Glock's performance occurred when I bought my first G-21. It had the old #4256 trigger bar in it; and the failure to return-to-battery rate was anywhere from 8 to 10 rounds out of every 100 that I fired! (A very dangerous pistol!) 

After I installed my first Wolff Gunspring's metal guide rod (and did nothing else to the pistol) that failure rate dropped from 8 - 10 all the way down to 2 - 3! 'Why' you might wonder? A stiff metal rod speeds up, strengthens, and smooths out a Glock's slide travel AND reduces excessive polymer frame vibration. 

Later on when the factory was finally forced to admit their original trigger bars were of a faulty design and came out with the new and improved #4256-1 trigger bars, ALL of my return-to-battery problems completely disappeared! Having learned my lesson, though, I kept the Wolff metal guide rod installed in my Glock; and, later on, I added Wolff Gunspring's metal rods to all of my 3rd generation Glocks. (They help with, 'front sight recapture' when firing at speed, too!)


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

I just installed the 3.5# connector and the Wolf 6# spring. What a big difference! Now I wish I had a Dremel tool to do the 25 cent trigger job. I just might try doing it by hand. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Ron37388 said:


> I just installed the 3.5# connector and the Wolf 6# spring. What a big difference! Now I wish I had a Dremel tool to do the 25 cent trigger job. I just might try doing it by hand. Thanks for all the tips.


You can do an acceptable polishing job with Q-Tips and a piece of cloth (Terry towel is good) wrapped around the eraser on a wood lead pencil. For the tighter areas, wrap that cloth around the end of a small screw driver. The Dremel tool is best. For polishing cream, use either Flitz or Mother's. When you've finished, thoroughly wipe the polished surfaces off then lube them with your chosen product.


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I watched about 20 YouTube videos on how and what to polish. Today I did the polish job with Mother's and Q-Tips. I used a simple bath wash cloth to buff the parts. Everything shines like a new penny now. It was easier than I thought. Now I can't wait to get to the range to see how everything goes. I've installed the 3.5# connector, 6# spring, and polished everything. I'll post when I have a range report.


----------



## edadmartin (Nov 16, 2013)

sorry for the late post, but I'm after a 4.5# trigger pull on my gen 3 g-30sf as I have a little arthritis in my strong hand. This will be a carry gun so Im also concerned about the legality on messing with the innards of the gun in case of a defensive shooting.I have a glock 3.5# connector and a 6# spring. Could I end up with 4.5# with this change? What would I get with only adding the connector and using the stock spring? What is the rating of the stock spring anyway? Lastly ,are there any legal problems in changing to the smooth trigger?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

edadmartin said:


> sorry for the late post, but I'm after a 4.5# trigger pull on my gen 3 g-30sf as I have a little arthritis in my strong hand. This will be a carry gun so Im also concerned about the legality on messing with the innards of the gun in case of a defensive shooting.I have a glock 3.5# connector and a 6# spring. Could I end up with 4.5# with this change? What would I get with only adding the connector and using the stock spring? What is the rating of the stock spring anyway? Lastly ,are there any legal problems in changing to the smooth trigger?


No. The best you can probably hope for with a 3.5 connector and a 6pound trigger spring, plus the internal polishing job, on a gen3 G30SF is probably going to be somewhere around 5 pounds 6 to 8 ounces. But please check your trigger bar. If yours has the protrusion (bump) on the outside of the striker block cam then that little bump is going to cause a little bit of friction. If not, your pull weight should come in a little lower. I have three gen3 compacts in my carry stable (two G23's and a G19) that all have these mods and come in at or slightly under 5 pounds.


----------



## JettaRed (Mar 14, 2014)

edadmartin said:


> Lastly ,are there any legal problems in changing to the smooth trigger?


Ad nauseam discussion _*here*_. Still, lots to think about.

Serious legal considerations are presented *here*.

Bottom line: *You are legally safer with a stock (unmodified) gun*.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

JettaRed said:


> Ad nauseam discussion _*here*_. Still, lots to think about.
> 
> Serious legal considerations are presented *here*.
> 
> Bottom line: *You are legally safer with a stock (unmodified) gun*.


This is going to vary from state to state so it is best to check what a specific state's statutes or case law says on this one. Consult with an attorney in your state who has experience in defending people with firearms charges and who is sympathetic to Second Amendment issues. In my state this is not an issue at all.

This topic comes up often on some of the other websites, glocktalk.com in particular, and it generates response from don't even think about touching your Glock to turn it into a race gun and go for it (yes that's a little far fetched on my part). Fact is, as I mentioned it's going to vary from state to state. I was quite concerned about this about four or five years ago and consulted an attorney who has a track record in my state. His response was that the 800 pound gorilla in the room is not going to be whether or not you modified your trigger but rather if the shooting was justifiable or excusable. We have an affirmative defense in Virginia which means that you will likely be put on the stand by your attorney and you will admit that you deliberately shot Mr. Smith and under the same set of circumstances, would do the same thing again because you were in fear of imminent serious bodily harm. Hard to show that a little trigger work caused an unintentional discharge when you just admitted your actions were sober and deliberate, and you fully meant to shoot your assailant.

So if in doubt, meet with an attorney. And make sure he's knowledgeable about these matters and is pro-self defense.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you SOUTHERN-BOY , Sorry about the user name error, still love you. You are my 2nd amendment protector. And there is nobody else on this forum with your resolve. Well done


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Thank you SOUTHERN-BOY , Sorry about the user name error, still love you. You are my 2nd amendment protector. And there is nobody else on this forum with your resolve. Well done


There really are some truly good and informative people on these forums. I learn things every week from them.


----------



## FireMedic (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> [*]I install a Glock 3.5 connector (part #00135).


SouthernBoy

where do you find the #135 connector?

#721 is the current 4.5 one


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

FireMedic said:


> SouthernBoy
> 
> where do you find the #135 connector?
> 
> #721 is the current 4.5 one


This is the part number that GlockParts.com use to show for this Glock connector on their website. And yes, they referred to it with its original nomenclature; which was 3.5 not 4.5 pounds. Glock later renamed this connector as a 4.5 pound unit. Of course, there is no way that just installing this connector is going to produce a 3.5 pound trigger pull weight or a 4.5 pull weight for that matter, so I haven't a clue how they came up with this.

GlockParts.com - Product Detail - Glock O.E.M 3.5lb. Connector - $24.95


----------



## FireMedic (Mar 24, 2014)

thanks


----------

